# how long does nds-card take?



## Parax342 (Sep 2, 2019)

I live on the east coast of the US, and want to buy an R4i Gold 3DS Plus.

How long will it take to ship? if it's not a precise time, a range of how long would be fine


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 2, 2019)

I waited a week for my r4i gold 3ds plus.


----------



## Joom (Sep 2, 2019)

Anywhere from a week to a month. It's coming from China, so you'll have to be patient.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 12, 2019)

If you are in US, why not go for USA seller, such as the modchipdirect and mod3dscard. Shipping from CN to US will take 2 weeks to 1 month.


----------

